# How to get my pigeons to lay eggs



## mkuetpigeon (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm trying to get my paired pigeons to lay eggs. I wanted them to do it naturally but it seems to be taking forever. Any suggestions on how to speed up this process? I allow lighting in their loft for 14 hrs a day but yet no eggs.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

put them together in a seperate cage or somewhere where they can stay alone with each other and then they will breed when they are ready. it usually doesnt take long. 2 weeks maybe or less if they male keeps bothering her.


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

temperature weather may affect age as well ??


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I was given an old pair of Janssens a 99 cock and a 01 hen..I kept them in their own breeding box for over a month and they finally laid me a pair of eggs last week. I can't say if he fertilized them or not..I'll candle them later. What I did to "help" them was add Wheatgerm oil misted on their feed for over 2 weeks. If the birds are comfortable and not stressed..they will breed..even old ones.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If they are a real mated couple and both are of opposite sex and did the deed(cloacal sex), then you should have eggs in 10 days. Pigeons are prolific breeders. Now you can feed them more to see if they respond, but don't over-fatten them. If temperature is too cold, there is a lack of food, old age, etc,. pigeons are not into producing eggs.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

You want to give them aound an 18% protein diet for the best breeding results.
Gamebird pellets or even hog pellet are an easy way to bump up the protein level.
You want the birds to be plump, but not overly so. To much fat can cause low fertility, especially in the hen.
Generally, the more space you can give them, the better.
Pigeons seem to want to quickly breed to fill the area they are in up, until it becomes too crowded.
I like to keep 50% extra nest boxes in a breeding loft.
When using artificial light, make sure that the light comes on before daylight, rather than after. That way the birds can settle down for the night naturally and aren't caught of the nest.
Good Luck


----------

